# New "light weight-modular" tacvest on the way?



## Jarnhamar (21 Apr 2016)

I'm hearing there is a new tacvest supposedly purchased and on it's way, anyone have any pictures or info on that?

And of course by lightweight and modular I'm told it's 7 pounds with it's built in electronics and not actually modular  ;D


----------



## Good2Golf (21 Apr 2016)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> I'm hearing there is a new tacvest supposedly purchased and on it's way, anyone have any pictures or info on that?
> 
> And of course by lightweight and modular I'm told it's 7 pounds with it's built in electronics and not actually modular  ;D



Does it integrate with the 20-pounds-empty ruck sack?


----------



## MilEME09 (21 Apr 2016)

First I've heard of it, the electronics part makes it sound like it is part of the integrated soldier system project. If it is, then get ready for this, it's delayed due to budgetary reasons, part of that 3.8 billion pushed off was for that program to continue.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (21 Apr 2016)

MilEME09 said:
			
		

> First I've heard of it, the electronics part makes it sound like it is part of the integrated soldier system project. If it is, then get ready for this, it's delayed due to budgetary reasons, part of that 3.8 billion pushed off was for that program to continue.



That is why it is 'lightweight' and 'modular';  you will get issued the front part during the 2015-19 government spending...the back during the 2019-2023 government spending... ;D


----------



## CBH99 (21 Apr 2016)

Is it not the same vest our guys trialled in Haiti, or the guys using them in Ukraine?


----------



## MilEME09 (21 Apr 2016)

CBH99 said:
			
		

> Is it not the same vest our guys trialled in Haiti, or the guys using them in Ukraine?



have any pictures of said vests? I've heard of so many trials, and seen plenty of infanteers with after market kit, hard to keep up with whats actually being used.


----------



## CBH99 (21 Apr 2016)

You bet.  I'll post once I'm home tonight.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (21 Apr 2016)

These modular chest rig/plate carrier systems.


----------



## BadgerTrapper (21 Apr 2016)

Those look like the TT MAV vests, decent little rig. They've been floating about for a bit now in certain units, particularly out in Edmonton. Would be nice to see these issued out to those who need something that's actually remotely functional. 

 :2c:


----------



## dangerboy (21 Apr 2016)

For the ISSP that MileME09 mentioned here is a picture of the system (most likely a trial picture, the actual product may look slightly different)


----------



## ArmyRick (21 Apr 2016)

Is this being issued FY 27-28?


----------



## daftandbarmy (22 Apr 2016)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> For the ISSP that MileME09 mentioned here is a picture of the system (most likely a trial picture, the actual product may look slightly different)



I trialed something like that in 1984.


----------



## CBH99 (22 Apr 2016)

Oh fine guys, whatever, beat me to the punch.  *sniff*   

I'll post a few more pictures, just because I'm not sure if the vest that was trialed in Haiti is the same as being used in Ukraine?


----------



## PuckChaser (22 Apr 2016)

That's a rig by SORD. 2 types of those rigs were trialled near the end of Afghanistan, likely just using what's on the shelf. Good thing they're using them, each one is over $600 CAD without the 30 mags of pouches it came with.


----------



## fruitflavor (22 Apr 2016)

I read somewhere TYR set up a shop in Ottawa. Guess it's only for the special people?


----------



## Jarnhamar (22 Apr 2016)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> For the ISSP that MileME09 mentioned here is a picture of the system (most likely a trial picture, the actual product may look slightly different)



Thanks for the picture. That vest looks wonderful to wear with a ruck or small pack.  I'm sure the end product will be much more steamlined of course.  I wonder the price tag per vest.



			
				PuckChaser said:
			
		

> That's a rig by SORD.



I love my SORd rig, TT MAV too. Both of which were options for the trial. One of those comfortable modular and proven vests with a already proven blueforce tracker would be silly.


----------



## PuckChaser (22 Apr 2016)

I checked on CID today, ISSP modular rig is supposed to be IOC by July 2017, 2 years late. They're procuring roughly 4100 systems, about 1500 for high red, and 1500 for r2hr.


----------



## MH2022 (22 Apr 2016)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> I checked on CID today, ISSP modular rig is supposed to be IOC by July 2017, 2 years late. They're procuring roughly 4100 systems, about 1500 for high red, and 1500 for r2hr.


 You mind posting the link?


----------



## PuckChaser (22 Apr 2016)

It's DWAN only, but if you type in CID from the search bar on national.mil.ca, it's the first result. Click search CID, then type in modular it should be about 10th down the list, integrated soldier system project. There was no actual pictures of any rigs, just concepts.


----------



## Shrek1985 (23 Apr 2016)

And just how much use of the "Modular" aspect will we be allowed at the bottom level?


----------



## PuckChaser (24 Apr 2016)

From the trial, a lot. On my tour we got more grief over cargo shorts not being PT gear, than the configuration of your pouches. Basically got told carry 10 mags, make sure you can get to them, and keep your IFAK accessible by both hands. Otherwise it was carte blanche.


----------



## Dissident (28 Apr 2016)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> From the trial, a lot. On my tour we got more grief over cargo shorts not being PT gear, than the configuration of your pouches. Basically got told carry 10 mags, make sure you can get to them, and keep your IFAK accessible by both hands. Otherwise it was carte blanche.



That's... incredibly good and succinct advice. It only took 10 years. (I have a MAV from c. 2008 that went to Afg)

Next thing you know everyone will get issued a battle belt?!


----------



## PuckChaser (28 Apr 2016)

NinerSix said:
			
		

> Next thing you know everyone will get issued a battle belt?!



We even got Serpa leg holsters that don't lose your pistol and can actually be opened quickly.


----------



## Good2Golf (28 Apr 2016)

Uugh, that Bianchi thing was a piece of crap.  Serpa or Safari drop-leg rig was the behind of the feline. :nod:

We appear to have progressed slightly from the days o that crappy LBV, that's greatest utility seemed to be filling the deltoid pockets (whoever thought those up, BTW? ??? ) with baby wipes and using the whole thing folded up as a pillow.

Equipping visiting staff officers aside, chest rigs seem pretty hard to get wrong, conceptually or practically. :nod:

Regards
G2G


----------



## daftandbarmy (28 Apr 2016)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Uugh, that Bianchi thing was a piece of crap.  Serpa or Safari drop-leg rig was the behind of the feline. :nod:
> 
> We appear to have progressed slightly from the days o that crappy LBV, that's greatest utility seemed to be filling the deltoid pockets (whoever thought those up, BTW? ??? ) with baby wipes and using the whole thing folded up as a pillow.
> 
> ...



Tangent on:

'Belt order' still has its place in the infantry IMHO. 

Although the tac vest was excellent in operational environments like NI (where I picked one up from a colleague for 20 quid and happily used it daily), in a 'general war' scenario we always went back to webbing/ belt order.

The tac vest was pretty useless for the usual 'sliding around on your belly fire and manoevre' stuff you tend to find yourself doing in infantry land, largely because you have to raise yourself up so high to get the mags, you become an excellent target.

Tangent off


----------



## BinRat55 (28 Apr 2016)

CBH99 said:
			
		

> Oh fine guys, whatever, beat me to the punch.  *sniff*
> 
> I'll post a few more pictures, just because I'm not sure if the vest that was trialed in Haiti is the same as being used in Ukraine?



Love it...

"On behalf of Canada, please accept this brick. It carries an honorary rank of MCpl!"


----------



## Dissident (29 Apr 2016)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> We even got Serpa leg holsters that don't lose your pistol and can actually be opened quickly.



The Serpa is an attrocity that just wont die. It makes me rage that 3/4 of people are using them where I am deployed right now. 

Beyond the Tex Grebner video where he shoots himself while drawing from a Serpa, just search for videos on youtube for Serpa failure. You should be able to find videos showing how the Serpa lock mechanism fails in sand/dirt/snow. USMC has banned the use of the holster (that's a clue) and all the trainers I respect have also banned the use on their courses (another clue).

Friends, don't let friends use Serpas.


----------



## PuckChaser (29 Apr 2016)

Thinking back, and using your description, we actually had safariland holsters. Thumb break, not a button. Was a while ago, sorry about that.


----------



## Jarnhamar (29 Apr 2016)

Looks like they thought of _almost_ everything.


----------



## brihard (29 Apr 2016)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Looks like they thought of _almost_ everything.



Where do the magazines, grenades, NVGs, AA / CR-123 batteries, IFAK, grenades, and glow sticks go?


----------



## Jarnhamar (29 Apr 2016)

Hey now, I said almost everything  ;D

But ya that was the first thing that came to mind too. It speaks a lot about the project IMO.  Strap a CoralC to your belly? Sure.


----------



## Teager (29 Apr 2016)

Perfect Tac Vest for Peacekeeping. No need for that ammo or the other items Brihard mentioned.


----------



## brihard (29 Apr 2016)

Teager said:
			
		

> Perfect Tac Vest for Peacekeeping. No need for that ammo or the other items Brihard mentioned.



Our situational awareness on things we choose to do absolutely nothing about has never been greater!


----------



## Flavus101 (29 Apr 2016)

But look at all the gadgets!!  >


----------



## daftandbarmy (29 Apr 2016)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Looks like they thought of _almost_ everything.



It looks like it was designed by a cellphone company rep with ADHD


----------



## brihard (29 Apr 2016)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> It looks like it was designed by a cellphone company rep with ADHD



So DLR?


----------



## medicineman (29 Apr 2016)

This was obviously designed by a staff geek for other staff geeks that reside in field cubicles...I take it that the "modular" aspect might allow for death, destruction and repair of same tools?  Or was that taken away when Mini-PET looked at it?

MM


----------



## Good2Golf (29 Apr 2016)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Thinking back, and using your description, we actually had safariland holsters. Thumb break, not a button. Was a while ago, sorry about that.



Safariland 6004 SLS... :nod:


----------



## George Wallace (29 Apr 2016)

Teager said:
			
		

> Perfect Tac Vest for Peacekeeping. No need for that ammo or the other items Brihard mentioned.



Actually, my first impression was that someone at WarGaming in Belarus had created a TacVest for hardcore WoT players.


----------



## brihard (29 Apr 2016)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Safariland 6004 SLS... :nod:



We're in the process of switching over to one of the Safariland molded LEvel 3 holsters, I just got mine and shot my quals not long ago. Love it. Very smooth holster.


----------

